# Forte grandinata Bergamo



## Lemine (29 Mai 2011 às 07:46)

Ecco il video:


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2011 às 10:38)

Grazie per il video ma all'apparenza sembra una tempesta normale...


----------



## Lemine (31 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Agreste disse:


> Grazie per il video ma all'apparenza sembra una tempesta normale...



l' apparenza inganna!!!


----------

